# When to separate Pisa from the girls...



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

When should I separate Pisa ( Sioux's boy ) from the girls ? He's 2wks 1day old and he is already acting like a buck !  Making bucky noises and pestering the girls  But I haven't seen him extend . He is very persistent lol Is it still safe for him to be with the girls ? Oh and yesterday he did the lip thing !!  ROFLMBO lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For the boers it is 2.5 months old at the youngest, but, I have no idea on the mini's. If you haven't seen him bring it out, he should be OK for now. Hope someone chimes in soon, to answer your question.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

As long as he isnt pointing yet he should be fine.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

My three week old buck has been doing the same thing! I've been keeping an eye on him, but I've considered a separate pen for him where he could possibly still nurse on mom. I'm not sure if that is wishful thinking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can usually keep them with mom until 8 weeks old. But keep an eye on him for extending.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I wanted to wait to wether my little man, but he was acting bucky, so he got chastity pants...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> I wanted to wait to wether my little man, but he was acting bucky, so he got chastity pants...


I love those goat pants!! So cute!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Those could be the most adorable pics I've seen!! Chastity pants!!! :rofl:


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We raise Nigerians and 8 weeks is usually the max for us. I've had them start acting bucky the day after they were born! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes that's sounds like him him !! I'm like " Boy you were just born !" I'm retaining him as a future herd sire so maybe he'll make me some Pretty kids :drool:


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

The past few days mine has mellowed out since he is out on 1/4 acre with everyone and tons of toys. He has too many other things to do. I'm going out of town the 18th, so I hope he continues to behave until after my trip. My neighbor won't milk or anything above and beyond checking feeding and watering for me, so I can't really separate him until I get back on the 22nd. He'll still be under 8 weeks then, so fingers crossed!


----------

